
Show HN: Test prompts for OpenAI’s GPT-3 API and text generation results - minimaxir
https://github.com/minimaxir/gpt-3-experiments
======
iron0013
Thanks for this. Without accessing the API oneself, it’s currently pretty
difficult to find examples of its output that one can be sure aren’t cherry-
picked or “cleaned up”

